# John Deere 850 Power Beyond



## Courtney Carrier (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a JD 850 with JD 75 FEL. I’m in the process of installing an 8A backhoe. Had to fab up the subframe since I bought the 8A w/o one. Now I am looking to make up a Power beyond hydraulics line set with quick connects. My local JD dealer hasn’t been able to give me complete direction to where to connect the new hoses to. So far I’ve learned that the FEL SCV has a port labeled BYD that is hard piped to the rockshaft housing front cover. I think this would serve the inlet (Pressure side) of the backhoe. My question is, would the BH return line feed back to the port of the rockshaft or should it go back to the transfer case where the hydraulic reservoir is? I’ve been a unable to find an install manual for the factory power beyond kit that may show what I’m looking for.

The attached images below are a pic of my tractor with that hard pipe from the SCV BYD port to the rockshaft cover, and the representative parts diagram from John Deere. If anyone has my same setup, could they post pics, diagram or installation manual?

if anyone can explain what is the difference between returning back to rockshaft case or transfer case would be, it would shed some light my delimma.

Thanks,
CLC


----------



## Courtney Carrier (Jul 1, 2018)

My main question is, should the backhoe return line go back to the rockshaft port or back to the transfer case/hydraulic reservoir?


----------



## HBM950 (Aug 28, 2020)

Courtney Carrier said:


> My main question is, should the backhoe return line go back to the rockshaft port or back to the transfer case/hydraulic reservoir?


Hi CLC, did you ever detemine where to send the return line for backhoe? I am trying to do the same thing, picked up pressure from the SCV's BYD port, but am unsure if I should be sending the return into the "tank / sump / transmission" or if I should be looping it back into the flow diverter / pressure system (where the BYD line had been connected originally). Thank you


----------



## sdspicer (Oct 3, 2021)

My JD850 has the Backhoe attachment, and the return line is plumbed into the top of the Hydraulic connection going out to the case through a distribution block - see picture: the black hydraulic return line from Backhoe.
The BYD (Pressure Out) , Left side next to fender that has the Quick Disconnect is out to the Backhoe when attached, and connected to the Rockshaft port when the Backhoe is not attached.


----------

